# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Interpretación de imágenes de satélite

## Luján

Con este mensaje quiero explicar un poco cómo se pueden interpretar las imágenes de satélite de falso color que a veces he puesto en este foro.

Me refiero a las imágenes tomadas por los satélites MODIS TERRA y AQUA de la NASA.

Para ello he elegido una imagen de hace unos días (11/03/2010), en la que se puede identificar claramente nubes en varias alturas así como algo de cobertura de nieve.



Esta imagen está tomada por los sensores del satélite MODIS TERRA que operan en las bandas 7, 2 y 1 (visible e infrarrojo cercano) del espectro de la cámara del satélite. Es una imagen a falso color. Esta tipo de imagen se utiliza principalmente para poder diferenciar las nubes de la nieve, pues en imágenes a color real ambas aparecen en blanco.

En esta imagen, las nubes que se encuentran en capas bajas y medias (Cantábrico, Meseta Norte y Baleares) de la troposfera aparecen en color blanco, pues están formadas por gotas y microgotas de agua (vapor de agua), al contrario que las nubes altas (Andalucía, Golfo de Cádiz y Mar de alborán), que se encuentran formadas por microcristales de hielo, que se muestran en un azul claro.

La nieve depositada sobre el terreno (Ej: Cataluña y Pirineos) aparece también en este color azul, pero sus contornos se ven más definidos que los de las nubes altas.

La diferencia entre nubes bajas y medias se puede deducir de la acción que sobre ellas ejercen las cadenas montañosas. Por ejemplo, en el centro peninsular se observa una formación nubosa al norte de los Sistemas Central e Ibérico y claramente bloqueada en su desplazamiento hacia el sur por ellos. Estas son nubes bajas, las otras nubes que aparecen en blanco (Cantábrico y Baleares) no se ven tan afectadas por los sistemas montañosos, por lo que se puede deducir que son nubes medias.

Otra buena característica de estas imágenes es que el agua líquida aparece en color negro, por lo que es fácil identificar algunos de los grandes embalses del territorio, mientras que en la imagen de color real, estos embalses se mimetizan con su entorno, especialmente tras las últimas lluvias que les han dado un bonito color barro.

Por este mismo motivo, se pueden identificar (con algo de suerte, conocimiento del terreno y junto a otras imágenes) las inundaciones, por ejemplo las de Andalucía (no observables en la imagen de ejemplo, al estar cubierta la zona por nubes)

Seguiremos más adelante con otras interpretaciones.

----------


## Luján

Siguiendo un poco con las imágenes de este satélite, muy útiles para ver la superficie cubierta por nieve y por embalses, pongo la imagen de hoy 15/03/2010, con el cielo prácticamente despejado.



Si pinchamos en ella, nos enviará a la misma imagen, con resolución de 500m/px.

En este caso quiero indicar lo bien que se pueden observar, en color negro, muchos embalses, especialmente los grandes embalses de la mayoría de las cuencas.

Siendo observadores, puede hasta descubrirse el curso de varios ríos, Duero, Tajo,Guadiana, y Ebro entre ellos.

En cambio, si miramos la imagen a color real, no se distinguen tan claramente ni los cauces ni los embalses.



También puede observarse, en la desembocadura del Guadalquivir, cómo aún permanecen anegadas gran cantidad de hectáreas.

----------


## REEGE

Muy buena explicación Luján. Aqui vamos a aprender de todo...

----------


## Luján

Siguiendo un poco con este tutorial para estudiar las imágenes del MODIS, os pongo estas, de hoy 22/03/2010 donde se puede observar claramente niebla en los valles del Guadiana y el Duero. También podría ser niebla lo que se encuentra sobre el Cantábrico.

También sobre el Sistema Ibérico (en la zona de Soria y La Rioja) se pueden observar unas nubes con planta redondeada. Estas pueden ser tormentas en formación, o sea: nubes de evolución, que se van formando a lo largo del día y que durante la tarde pueden llegar a dejar precipitaciones que pueden ser localmente importantes.

Imagen de falso color


Imagen de color real

----------


## Luján

Seguimos con la clase de identificación de estructuras nubosas visibles con los satélites Terra y Aqua de la NASA.

Hoy pongo las imágenes de ayer (29/03/2010) donde se observan varias estructuras nubosas fuertemente afectadas por el viento de componente sur reinante durante casi todo el día.



Sobre la costa de Tarragona puede observarse un grupo de nubes con forma de herradura, signo inequívoco de la dirección e intensidad del viento.

Si nos fijamos en imágenes con mayor resolución temporal, como las que podemos encontrar en la AEMET o en sat24.com, podemos observar cómo esta estructura se desplaza desde el Golfo de Valencia hacia el norte, siguiendo la costa.

La forma de herradura se produce cuando el viento sopla con más intensidad en la zona central de un grupo de nubes.


Por otro lado, sobre los Pirineos y al este de los mismos se observa también una estructura típica de días con viento. Estas nubes tienen un frente muy definido (al sur, en la zona de barlovento) y una cola alargada a sotavento.

Es una suposición, pero estas nubes de los pirineos pueden haberse formado por alguno de estos mecanismos:

Cuando el viento sopla contra los pirineos y se encuentra con ellos, pasa elevándose sobre los mismos. Esta elevación de la masa de aire baja más cálida y húmeda se encuentra rápidamente a mayor altitud y en un entorno más frío, por lo que la humedad que trae esta masa de aire se condensa.

También es posible que ocurra un mecanismo similar al efecto venturi: El mismo viento que sopla contra los Pirineos, al elevarse y seguir su curso provoca un defecto de presión a sotavento de la cordillera, lo que hace que el aire (húmedo) que se encuentra tras ésta se eleve a zonas más frías, condensándose su humedad.

A continuación pongo también la misma imagen, pero del sensor de imagen real.

----------


## Luján

En este mensaje quiero dar a conocer un efecto curioso que se produce cuando el viento que transporta masas nubosas se encuentra con un obstáculo como por ejemplo una cadena montañosa o una isla.

Las imágenes que ilustran este mensaje son las correspondientes al 23/03/2010 tomadas por los satélites Terra (la primera) y Aqua (la segunda) de la NASA.



En la imagen se observa una situación típica de vientos alisios (NE) en las Islas Canarias. Estos vientos son normalmente suaves y húmedos, de ahí la gran cantidad de nubosidad mostrada.

Lo primero que quiero mostrar es el efecto de cuña que se produce en las nubes por la acción de las islas. Este efecto se muestra muy claramente en las islas de Lanzarote y Fuerteventura, Gran Canaria y Tenerife. se puede observar como la nubosidad lelga a las islas por el NE y se separa de ellas, como si fuera una conda de choque, o la estela de un barco.


Otro efecto es el conocido como Mar de Nubes, que se da en las islas más altas y húmedas. El mar de nubes se produce, en las Canarias, cuando los alisios húmedos que viajan a baja altitud (en torno a los 1000m) chocan contra las islas, que hacen que se retenga la nubosidad. Como en el caso del mensaje anterior, los alisios al intentar elevarse para superar la isla se encuentran con aire más frío pero, al contrario que antes, también mucho más seco. Esto hace que las nubes en la parte alta queden como cortadas a cuchillo.

El hecho de que se forme un mar de nubes produce varias consecuencias. La temperatura bajo la capa nubosa se mantiene fresca, mientras que por encima de ella puede aumentar, produciéndose lo que se denomina inversión térmica, donde la temperatura de una capa de la troposfera es menor que la de la capa superior.

Otra consecuencia es la denominada lluvia horizontal, que no es más que la absorción por parte de las plantas y el sustrato de la humedad contenida en la niebla o mar de nubes. Esto hace que la zona norte de las medianías de las islas más altas sean la zona más humeda del archipiélago.


Por último quiero mostrar el efecto que se produce en la zona de sotavento de las islas. En la imagen anterior podemos observar, al SW de las islas de Gran Canaria y Tenerife, cómo las nubes toman una estructura serpenteante. Esto se produce porque el viento rodea el obstáculo y al pasarlo debe volver a su lugar, lo que hace que quede vibrando en el plano horizontal y formando esa estructura. Pueden encontrarse hasta una serie de remolinos a sotavento de las islas (alguno llega a observarse en la imagen anterior).

----------


## FEDE

Gracias Luján, por las explicaciones.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
¡¡Señor que hombre éste Luján.... sabe de tó!!  :EEK!: 
Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## Luján

> Hola a todos.
> ¡¡Señor que hombre éste Luján.... sabe de tó!! 
> Un saludo
> Antonio


No es para tanto. Como decía el gran filósofo Sócrates: Solo sé que no sé nada.

Yo soy como el dicho popular: Aprendiz de todo, maestro de nada.

----------


## Luján

Siguiendo con las nubes afectadas por viento, pongo esta imagen de ayer 31/3/2010, también del satélite Terra de la NASA.



En este caso quiero enseñar las nubes altas, formadas por cristales de hielo, que se observan sobre el sur y este de la península.

Estas nubes se encuentran así de estiradas por un fuerte viento en altura paralelo a ellas, lo que da a entender que en capas altas de la troposfera el viento ayer era muy fuerte y del SW.

Ahora la imagen a color real:

----------


## Luján

En este hilo estoy intentando poner la identificación de ciertas estructuras nubosas y otras cosas que se pueden observar con los satélites meteorológicos.

Para que sean entendibles por todos los mortales he tratado de eliminar términos complicados o desconocidos para la mayoría del público, así trato de evitar hablar de cúmulos, cumulonimbus, estratos, cirros, etc.

Espero que así resulte más sencillo entender lo que quiero decir y que los aficionados y profesionales de la meteorología sepan comprender la ausencia de estos y otros términos.

----------


## ben-amar

> No es para tanto. Como decía el gran filósofo Sócrates: Solo sé que no sé nada.
> 
> Yo soy como el dicho popular: Aprendiz de todo, maestro de nada.


Con el objeto de aprender, no solo ver el estado de los embalses, entre en este foro y cada día que pasa constato que no me equivoqué. Gracias Lujan por compartir tus conocimientos. Muy amenos ademas con esas fotos. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

